# Deutsches Handbuch für Canon S40



## Spacemonkey (22. Mai 2003)

Hi, ich habe mir im Amiland eine Canon S40 gekauft. Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich nur eine englische Anleitung habe. Und deshalb versteh ich einige Funktionen der Camera nicht so genau.
Hat zufällig jemand das Handbuch in deutsch und in digitalisierter Form?

Gruß Spacemonkey


----------



## corsanostra (22. Juni 2003)

hab zwar das handbuch aber net in elektronischer form...

schonmal bei ebay oder so geschaut?


----------



## steppe (30. Oktober 2003)

HI ,habe das gleiche Problem. Hast du ein Handbuch auf Deutsch aufgetrieben.
Gruß Steppe


----------

